# introducing cockatiels/behavior help



## anouthao88 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have had a normal female gray cockatiel for about 3 yrs now and just recently got a male lutino. At first the male started showing off right away but as the days go by is it normal for the female to fight back at him at all? I want to breed them and I do have them in seperate cages. I got a nesting box and thought I'd see what they would do too. The male would go in and start calling her and she would respond and go in but then has this mean behavior and kicks him out or starts biting and hissing at him. Im not sure why she is mean to him. Any helpful tips and advice would be great. Thank you.


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello, Just wondering how long you have had the male for?? Not all birds will become a bonded pair and that is ideally what you want if you plan on breeding. Birds will also sometimes mate out of boredom or their hormones, but that does not mean they will take care of their babies properly. Birds take time to get to know each other just like humans. For now I would take the nest box away and let them become "mates." This could take a while, so please be patient.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes. He may be "putting the moves on" too fast for her LOL.


----------



## anouthao88 (Apr 14, 2014)

Okay thank you for helping me out. I will take down the nest box and hopefully have them become good mates.


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

You're welcome, please keep us updated on their relationship!


----------

